# Straw Bedding - Wheat or Barley?



## Tierra (5 April 2008)

Someone give me a reminder of my BHS exam days.

Was it wheat straw that was the best bedding?

Im trying to locate straw here, which is entertaining as i dont really speak the language ;p I think the stuff i currently have (1 remaining bale..) is barley since its very bright yellow. I seem to remember barley being brighter than wheat?

Also seem to remember barley causing constipation if eaten and wheat not doing so as much?

Am i right or do i have them the wrong way round? 

Arg! Any help appreciated and feel free to laugh


----------



## flowerlady (5 April 2008)

Wheat is best more absorbant and barley straw is more palatable to them but not very good because if any husks left on they can choke.  Don't know about the constipation we were never taught that but heyho there are quite a few reasons.  I used to like barley straw because it was softer and fluffy but mine are all now on shavings.  Hope this helps


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (5 April 2008)

barley straw makes a nicer more golden bed - but isnt great if they eat too much!


----------



## Tierra (5 April 2008)

Thankyou ladies!

Doesnt help that straw here is still called hay and haylage is grass ;p


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (5 April 2008)

no wonder my danish horse eats his bed!


----------



## Tierra (5 April 2008)

I cant believe the cost difference in the straw, hay and haylage here compared to the uk.

Small bale straw.. Average around the country is 5 kroner a bale which is working out to about 35-40p per bale.. Most of these adverts say i can have a discount and free delivery if i buy 300 bales lol


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (5 April 2008)

any room in denmark for 5 more??


----------

